# Swap Meets in the Tidewater Area



## CTratterriers (Oct 12, 2008)

Are there any swap meets in the Tidewater area?  We spend a lot of time down there & it would be nice to attend a few.

Thanks in advance,
Claire in CT
www.connecticutratterriers.com


----------

